# JD 8295R ECU 000654.18 Fuel Injector #5 Flow Very Low



## SmpTX (Jan 29, 2019)

This just popped up while having tractor under a load.
ECU 000654.18
Fuel Injector #5 Flow Very Low
Considering the unit is located out in the middle of nowhere, is there something I can do out in the field or require a long haul service visit? Any input/help appreciated.
Serial # 1RW8295RVEP096***
Thanks


----------

